# plastic bumper repair please help



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a new 1 for me , I would not think that you would be able to Bondo a plastic Bumper Cover , but if you think that it is Feasible then have at it and Do update us of your progress . Yeah man bumper covers are not cheap ..

Also which repair kit did you purchase if I may ask ?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

brian v said:


> This is a new 1 for me , I would not think that you would be able to Bondo a plastic Bumper Cover , but if you think that it is Feasible then have at it and Do update us of your progress . Yeah man bumper covers are not cheap ..
> 
> Also which repair kit did you purchase if I may ask ?




Bondo bumper repair kit, its actually the exact name of it. Its just normal plastic epoxy that you would use on anything. Its not "bondo" 
I will take a shot at it first, Worse case I have to buy a new cover anyways, may as well try something 1st.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

There is a plastic type of epoxy you can buy (in those push tubes that have two sides) that will essentially melt the plastic and adhere them together. I've used it before and it makes a very strong bond, but you will definitely have to sand down the paint and make sure you get it between the broken pieces and not on just the outter surface. Then re-sand and paint over it. Not sure if it's something you want to go through but it will at least seal up the crack.

edit: here is the product http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/epxy_plstc_s/overview/Loctite-Epoxy-Plastic-Bonder.htm


----------

